# TiVo Series 6 BOLT Lifetime model changed



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Bolt no longer has the 2.5 year break even point on service that the Roamios had.
The Roamios had Desktop components that one could expect to last 3 to 5 years.
The Bolt has Laptop components that can be expected to last a few years but much less than Desktop components.
The Cost model for Bolt given the first year is included, means that for a $599 lifetime your bolt has to last at least 5 years to break even.
Something I would say is much less likely than the better built roamios.

I have two Series 5 Roamio Pro's. 1 Series 5 Roamio Basic, 2 Series 5 Roamio Minis.
I have lifetime on four of my Raomios and was about to buy another Raomio Pro and get lifetime for $399.
But TiVo is discarding its current customers.

TiVo is Trying to generate new customers with a different model raising Lifetime from $399 for current customers to $599 for current customers whether its for a Series 5 Roamio or Series 6 Bolt.

Bolt appears to be too Noisy for the bedroom but OK in an office or warehouse.
Bolt has Quickmode and Skipmode and 4K but only 4 tuners and only 1TB of storage on largest model.

So my Roamio Pro will continue to be supported with new SW supposedly for another year while the BOLT PRO with 6 Tuners and 2TB of Storage.

I will see if SkipMode comes to My Series 5 Raomio PRO.
I will see if Quickmode comes to the Series 5 Roamio PRO.
I personally feel that TiVo will abandon its Raomio Pro customers as they have other older Tivos.

TiVos goal is to include one year of service with each bolt but make it cost prohibitive to get Lifetime. 
But a BOLT Lifetime is a much more risky option with a device with only Laptop rated 2.5" disk and smaller higher speed noisy fans. 
The Bolt will only be worth Lifetime if it has a lifetime over 5 years. 

Before in the Roamio cost model you could break even at 2.5 years of service with a $399 Lifetime for a ROAMIO PRO. 
So TiVo has doubled the cost of Lifetime and the doubled the breakeven point at 5 years. A very big gambol with its shorter life expectancy components.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

??? The Roamio has a similar small fan inside too. And why won't the laptop drive last as long? I've have 2.5" laptop drives still working here, seven years after they went into service.
Plus the 2.5" drives use less power and produce less heat. Although I have not looked at the specs for the projected lifetime of the 4TB 2.5" drive I used since there really isn't much data on it yet.

But what I can do is look at the specs for the WD AV drives. 
The 500GB 3.5 inch AV drive is rated for 300K load/unload cycles.
The 500GB 2.5" AV drive is rated for 600K load/unload cycles.

Non recoverable errors for both are less than 10 in 10 to the 14th power.

I don't see a MTBF rating for either drive.
Both size AV drives have three year warranties.

http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/library/SpecSheet/ENG/2879-800020.pdf

http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/library/SpecSheet/ENG/2879-701250.pdf


----------

